# Found in Fulton



## mofarmgirl (Apr 6, 2013)

Found my first morels this morning! Woohoo! I'm a happy hunter! Of course there were only about 8-10 greys (hard to count in all my excitement, not sure if I counted some of the smaller ones twice). It was so wonderful to see them. I'm going now to take a picture. Thinking of leaving them so they will grow a little more, but hard to walk away. I'm afraid the turkeys or cows will find them. Decisions,decisions! Will post pics as soon as I get back!


----------



## vibrantenergies (Apr 14, 2013)

Yikes! Pick those babies while you can! I've left them to "grow" before and they either went bad or were eaten by something other than me! I'm pretty sure that when morels pop up, they are as big as they get. I know people claim they do grow, but in my experience, they never do!


----------



## mofarmgirl (Apr 6, 2013)

Click on this link to see pics of the morels I found today.
This will take you to my website - just hover over the tab that says Photo Gallery/Nature's Pickings than click on the Morel tab that pops up.


----------



## mofarmgirl (Apr 6, 2013)

Error


----------



## mofarmgirl (Apr 6, 2013)

Well, it's not working. I'll try this: http://jacquedsplace.weebly.com


----------



## mofarmgirl (Apr 6, 2013)

This is not working right. I'll try it one more time!

http://jacquedsplace.weebly.com


----------



## shroomchick (Apr 14, 2013)

To vibrantenergies, I just ate morels last night that were three times the size they were when my boyfriend and I first found them last weekend, so they definitely grow!!


----------



## mofarmgirl (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey ShroomChick, I believe they grow if you leave them also. I left them and marked them so I'd know where they were exactly. It's private land so I'm not worrried about anyone else getting them. I can't control the turkeys though, so I'll just take my chances. Going to check on them again tomorrow. Suppose to get a good rain tonight and it's muggy as heck outside. This heat, plus the rain again, should get them popping. I'm just worried about that cold front coming in again though. Hopefully the cold overnight spells will stop and we'll get some good warm temps for the evenings soon.


----------



## mofarmgirl (Apr 6, 2013)

The weather wasn't looking too great so I went out today and picked them. Had them for breakfast this morning! They were small but delicious! I love to bread them, fry them, and then chop them up and put them in with my scrambled eggs while their cooking. MmmMmm!


----------

